# * * *QUESTION: Is "Ice and Water" a code requirement in Chicago?



## philliph

QUESTION:

Is "Ice and Water" a code requirement in Chicago?


----------



## Grumpy

Hey Phillip, tell us about yourself.


----------



## 4 seasons

Hi Phillip.


----------



## johnny

*Is Ice and watershield code in Chicago?*

Philip, Ice and watershield is required according to shingle manufacturers anywhere above the rain snow line. The rain snowline starts just north of Chattanooga Tn. Ive never done any roofing in the Chicago area but considering the amount of snowfall there I would say that is a definate YES.

Johnny
http://jhurst.blogspot.com


----------



## smalpierre

It's not required here in Memphis, but we use it anyway.


----------



## RooferJim

It is in Boston. 6' at eaves. stupid not to use it.


----------



## smalpierre

In most areas it's 24" past the heated wall, so if you've got a 1' eave a 3' roll gets you there.

My prefered method even though it's not required, is a 3' roll at the eave, up gables, centered in valleys and pitch changes.

It doesn't add much to the cost of a job, and it's worth every penny.


----------



## philliph

Grumpy said:


> Hey Phillip, tell us about yourself.


@Grumpy: I'm a new to roofing and just started in it last Q4 of 2011. I do my work in the Chicago area but don't work the North Side or the North Suburbs, in case you were wondering.


----------



## philliph

johnny said:


> Philip, Ice and watershield is required according to shingle manufacturers anywhere above the rain snow line. The rain snowline starts just north of Chattanooga Tn. Ive never done any roofing in the Chicago area but considering the amount of snowfall there I would say that is a definate YES.
> 
> Johnny
> http://jhurst.blogspot.com



Interesting fact about the manufacturer warranty component. I will have to research this further with our most commonly used brand - IKO. thanks for the info.


----------



## philliph

*[email protected] who responded with an answer:*

[email protected] who responded with an answer:

Great information. Very concise and useful.

Now that I am seeing ice damning first hand I see the tremendous value of having ice and water shield installed for roofing quality control and warranty standards. It would be very foolish not to provide it in this area.

Thanks again.

***BTW: I am still looking to find out if ice and water shield is formally code in Chicago, not just common sense at this point. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grumpy

If you know any sales guys looking for work let me know. Also, I occassionally get a lead on the South side from time to time but usually pass them up because we don't get down there unless it's commercial. 


Phillip, PM me your email address and I will send you what I know about the code. I don't want it public knowledge for the storm chasers to use. It took me literally maybe a hundred hours of research (reading, emails and phone calls) to find. And mother eff those moron storm chasers are not going to profit from my expertise.


----------

